

Wiki OS - pavel
https://www.wiki-os.org/

======
jacquesm
This 'OS' has a pre-requisite, you have to visit using windows.

------
ErrantX
honestly - I gve it 3 goes to see this site in action. AFter that I gave up -
it's silly.

This works as a _great_ example of how _not_ to do a startup/website/any
thing.

